# >> Photos posted << Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review



## gunga (Dec 19, 2009)

For consideration for flashlight reviews section:


*Lumapower IncenDio V3 review*


Here is the review of the new Lumapower IncenDio V3: the latest incarnation of Lumapower’s CR123 powered, Every Day Carry light (EDC). This is the third generation of the IncenDio and it definitely shows. The IncenDio has shown a gradual evolution with each new release and this one contains a few noteworthy improvements: increased output, better ergonomics, and the Smart UI (see below for explanations).

It can run effectively on primary CR123 cells but achieves highest performance when used with rechargeable Lithium ion (hereafter referred to as Li-on) cells (RCR123). 

Ricky at Lumapower sent me a neutral-tinted review sample of this latest release. I’ll do a thorough examination and see how it fares.
　
*Specs and Information*

The IncenDio is a multi-mode CR123/RCR123 cell light that has three levels, selected by the forward clicky. It features Lumapower’s latest user interface, named "Smart UI" that will be described below. 

The specifications (as quoted from Lumapower) are as follows:

Standard LED: Cree XR-E
2 versions are available to satisfy most anyone!

- R2 (WD tint) bin Version: (Max ~250+ Lumens) (Cool white, Higher 
output model)
- Q3-5A/5C bin version: (Max ~205+ Lumens) (Neutral tint models.) 

The IncenDio achieves highest output using Li-on rechargeable batteries (such as RCR123’s). Using regular CR123 batteries (3.0V), one gets 150+ lumens max output.

Runtime: On high: 75 minutes, on medium: 3.5 hours, on low: 35 hours (CR123)
On high: 50 minutes, on medium: 2 hours, on low: 24+ hours (RCR123)

- 3 output levels (no SOS/Strobe, low-medium-high mode sequence) 
- 2-way memory locking system (Smart UI) 
- More knurling
- Forward clicky with momentary-on. Tailcap lockout available.
- Square threads
- Double side AR-coated lens
- Orange-Peel textured reflector
- Anti-roll features and tail-stand capable
- Type III Hard Anodized (Grey), T6063 aluminum

Standard Dimensions:
- Overall length : 77mm
- Body Diameter: 21.5mm
- Weight: 36g (without battery)

The included accessory kit is quite impressive. The many extras allow for some pretty flexible carry options:

- Spring steel clip (bezel down carry)
- Lanyard loop
- Small holster 
- Extended tailcap button (black)
- Extra o-rings (black)
- Tweezers for adjustments and servicing
- A special bonus for early adopters: a Lumapower diffuser kit, for lantern style use.

Retail price for the IncenDio is about $60

The holster is a bit on the thin side but seems effective. It has elastic sides to hold the light and can be belt mounted. The tweezers are a nice touch but are too fragile for actual servicing of the light. It seems odd that a wrist lanyard was not included.

The diffuser kit is very nicely made and is an excellent, useful accessory. It fits on the head of the light and provides a lantern-like effect. I believe it is included for the first set of customers (100 or so), but will be an optional extra for later purchases.

The extended tailcap button protrudes from the tail, allowing for much easier activation, but does not allow tailstanding. The default tailcap (glow in the dark) is somewhat recessed, allowing for tailstanding.
　
*First Impression: Well Made, Compact Little Powerhouse*

The IncenDio impresses with its refinement and compact size. Construction is top notch with a handsome dark grey hard-anodized finish. All parts are well matched and no flaws were found in the finish; also the square threading is solid and smooth, and should be quite durable. 

There is more knurling now too, as the light follows the same design scheme as the AA cell Lumapower ConneXion X2. The knurling is reasonably grippy without being too aggressive.

The spring steel wire clip is much longer and stronger than before, but I still find it a bit on the flimsy side for pocket use. While the material itself is quite resilient, it just doesn’t provide enough force for solid clipping.

Here are some adjustments that may improve usability of the clip. One can add an extra bend in the clip, or just increase the current bend to add to the clipping force. Also, there is a groove just ahead of the clip that is a perfect fit for an o-ring. The o-ring improves the gripping ability of the clip and also provides a secure ridge for cigar grip. While these do help, I still prefer a stronger, firmer, stock clip. 

The clip is held in place by a stainless steel tailcap retainer that has been enlarged and now covers the entire back edge of the light. This provides increased durability as well as improved appearance. The wider retainer also improves button access; however, those with wide thumbs may want to consider using the extended tailcap for easier activation.

It would be nice if Lumapower added a matching stainless bezel to the front of the light, but this would likely increase the length of the light.

The glow in the dark bezel o-ring and tailcap button are nice touches, and max output is very impressive for such a small light.

*Battery availability and compatibilty *

The IncenDio is compatible with Primary CR123 cells, but provides much more output using rechargeable Li-on batteries due to the higher nominal voltage of these cells (approximately 3.7V). Rechargeable CR123 cells are commonly referred to as RCR123 or 16340 cells.

*Good interface: Smart UI for single or multiple modes *

The IncenDio uses the now-standard Lumapower UI, named Smart UI (first released in the Tool Series Mentor light). Smart UI offers the typical three mode interface (low-medium-high brightness sequence with memory mode) but also offers the ability to lock-in any single brightness setting for tactical use or signaling. 

Here’s how it works: the light must be on for at least 1 second or more to set the mode memory. At this stage, turn off the light and quickly pulse the light on 4 times (within 1 second). Now the light is locked into that brightness setting and works like a single mode, forward clicky light.

To unlock the light, simply pulse the light on 4 times within a second. The light is now back to the standard 3-level interface. Simple and effective.
There are no strobe or SOS modes, so the interface remains relatively clean, and simple.

Locking the mode is a bit fiddly initially, but once learned it’s easy to change from multi-level to single level interface. Adding some kind of mode-locked indication would be helpful. In any case the Smart UI should satisfy many different types of users.


*Useful levels and good efficiency*

I found the levels on the IncenDio to be reasonably well spaced, though the maximum output pushes the thermal limits of this design.


The light has a good low mode (about 8 to 10 lumens) that is quite useful and gives a nice extended runtime. This is a good general purpose level but a lower low would be useful to maintain dark-adapted vision.

Medium level is about 70 lumens, a balance of power and runtime. A bit high for most use though.

The maximum level (250 lumens) is impressive but should mostly be used in shorter bursts. The light tended to heat up quite a bit, getting uncomfortably hot in about 5 minutes. This will please those looking for maximum output at all costs. 

It might be useful for Lumapower to add an additional mode between maximum and medium, perhaps around 90 lumens. This would provide a more useable high mode, and also the medium and low modes could be lowered to provide better level separation.

PWM (pulse width modulation) is used for dimming the light. The measured frequency (as provided by Lumapower) was around 1.3 Khz. I did not detect any PWM flicker in use, though it can be observed by shaking the light quickly. 

*Size, ergonomics *

The IncenDio has improved knurling; allowing for a firm grip and hand-friendly feel, but is smooth enough slide into any pocket. It’s also one of the smaller lights in its class, but still feels good in the hand.

The recessed tailcap button works well when used in a cigar grip and provides a solid feel with good feedback before latching on. When used in an overhand grip, it is best to use the tip of the thumb for switching or use the extended tailcap button.

While the included extended button is black, it is a common 14mm size, so it should be quite easy to find buttons in alternate colours (or glow buttons) if desired. 

Overall ergonomics are good, but they are greatly enhanced when using the extended button. Keep in mind that one sacrifices tailstanding ability when using the extended button.


*Beam, tint quality *

The IncenDio uses the Cree XR-E LED for a bit more throw. My sample has the neutral 5A tint emitter for more natural colour rendition at the expense of pure output. 

The neutral tint bins lose about 20 - 30% efficiency compared to the cool white bins (typically R2 bins) so one must choose between tint preference and absolute maximum output. Lumapower offers a choice of R2 Cool white LEDS as well as the warmer Q3 5A or 5C tint to satisfy most users. 5A tint leans more towards the red/pink spectrum, whilst 5C is more yellow/green. Keep in mind that the differences are quite subtle in normal use.

The IncenDio uses a textured reflector that provides good throw with a smooth beam. The reflector is deeper and wider than before and provides a more useful beam pattern with an intense hotspot and bright, medium-wide spill. The transition from spot to spill is quite abrupt though, hampering close range use, but the beam has more reach in outdoor use. 

There is evidence of the typical Cree "dark-halo" around the hotspot but it is not noticeable in normal use.
The emitter was well centered.

*Upgradabilty, other Notes*

For modding types, the IncenDio is not glued or potted, so there is easy access to the LED, though I have not tried to access the driver.

The tailcap switch module has been changed to a sealed unit for more consistent construction and activation. It should also be more robust than previous units, though time will tell. The body threads are now anodized, allowing for switch lockout when slightly unscrewed. This will prevent accidental activation. 

The optional diffuser cap is great for lantern style use and is very well constructed. It seems much more refined than similar offerings from other manufacturers. It also fits many other popular lights since an extra foam strip is included to allow a snug fit on smaller-diameter lights.
　
*Summary*

Lumapower has made an excellent, evolutionary update to the IncenDio. It is a very compact three-mode light that serves well for everyday carry but can also impress at maximum levels.

The improved construction and detailing are well executed, but the clip is still not ideal. The interface is the now standard Smart UI that offers three modes but can also be easily locked into single mode use.

Those looking for a no-nonsense, CR123 powered, every-day carry light should definitely give this a look.


----------



## gunga (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Here's the complete kit, including the bonus diffuser for the first 50 customers as well as the holster, tweezers etc.







The knurling is quite nice without being too aggressive.






The IncenDio is easily disassembled for emitter upgrades, lens cleaning etc. Note that I have switched to a thicker bezel glow ring for better effect; the stock ring is thinner.






Here's the business end of the light. The emitter is well centred and I have my thicker glow ring in place.






The switch retainer ring is upgraded and protects the tail quite well. It also allows easier activation vs the older InceDios.






This light works well in cigar grip. There is a convenient groove under the clip where an o-ring can be added to improve grip also.






Truly a pocket rocket.






Here is the stock confirguration with recessed glow button.






Here is the extended black button. It makes for easy access, but does not allow tailstanding.






Another view of the black extended cap.






Here is the bonus diffuser, a very well made piece. I have also added an o-ring on the body for better cigar grip.






The diffuser provides a nice even lantern style beam.






The top light is the IncenDio V2 clip, the bottom is V3. The size is closer than I thought. The new clip is spring steel for better retention.






Here's a size comparison next to the popular Nitecore EX10 and D10, as well as an AW RCR123 battery.






The IncenDio is much smaller than the Novatac and the D-mini VX.






Here's another comparison with the EX10, and the IncenDio V2. All lights are about the same size.






Here are the clip details (sorry it's so under-exposed).






And here are the switch button details.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Thanks for the interesting review Gunga. 




gunga said:


> Please note, I'm on vacation at the moment so pictures delivery may be a bit slow...


 
For those who can not wait ..... 





















PS: I am ready to take my pics out once Gunga posts his own.


----------



## regulator (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Thank you for the review gunga. I like the improvements to the Incendio. Build quality and UI are nice improvements.

Unfortunately I do not like the output level selection. I would have prefered that they left the levels alone. I think 70 lumen medium setting is too high for the level that will be used most often and cuts into runtime. And I think the high level is too high. The levels are more tactical like and not geared to edc IMO. The Incendio is more of an edc light.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Thanks for the review gunga!

I got to play with the neutral version of this light a bit, and I must say, this version is much improved over the previous one! The HA also for some reason looks and feels much improved, as well as access to the tail switch, making it easier to turn on and off.


----------



## gunga (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

I added more updated runtime information (to 50%). Yes, medium is a bit too high at 70 lumens.

I'd prefer 4 levels of say: 2 - 30 - 90 - 250 lumens, but that is just a suggestion.

Kilovolt, don't worry about the pix, the more the merrier.

Also, for those wondering about beamshape, it is very similar to a Nitecore D10 or EX10, with somewhat wider spill.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Thanks for the review gunga... well done! My first few lights were the M1-XRE and M1-T. Since then I've been dabling in other manufacturers and haven't paid much attention to LumaPower's offerings simply because I've been spoiled by some of the more intelligent UI's. I like that they've added some extended capabbilites to their UI giving their lights more flexibility. I might have to start paying attention again! :thumbsup:



gunga said:


> I'd prefer 4 levels of say: 2 - 30 - 90 - 250 lumens, but that is just a suggestion.



I also agree with you light level suggestion.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Good work, Gunga !

:goodjob:


Awaiting yer' photos.


_


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

It seems to be a nice light indeed, would you be able to post pics next to other cr123 lights as a basis for size.


----------



## lumapower (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Hi Gunga,

Very nice and useful review, thank you very much.

Hi Kilovolt,

Thank you for photos.

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Nice review - the IncenDio package has always been a nice one but UI issues have kept me from ever pulling the trigger.

Number of levels, spacing of levels, etc... has always been an issue and arguably 4 levels on the Arc4 and HDS 42 was overkill as there was not a huge difference between a number of the levels...

Now with LED technology being what it is the bandwidth is significant and choosing the number and spacing of the levels really becomes key. The problem is that some lights have a max level that, while impressive, is not terribly useful in a tiny EDC light due to heat transfer, truly being a burst mode. So you're really back to a 2 level effectively light. I'm beginning to think 4 levels is the sweet spot for me at least - my Novatac with a K2 mod really takes advantage of this with a screaming high (that even with the NTs mass and heat transfer is somewhat limited) and the ability to have a very low low and two really useful main levels. And I'm sending my Creemator back to have the latest 4 mode software loaded. But I like a really low low as an option.

I wonder sometimes if on a 3 level light intended for EDC that driving the max around, say, 120 lumens (even if more is theoretically possible) and something in the 50ish range and a 5 or less setup wouldn't be better for most people. If you need a flamethrower most of us wont' count on a tiny pocket light for that duty anyway... 

But big lumens in small packages do sell...


----------



## flasohollic (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*


----------



## fa__ (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

I also got mine; very nice, well built, good UI. I do not have time to do a detailed review, but I like this light which is my first Lumapower. (Mine is a warm XRE)


----------



## fiveform (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

I'll supplement this terrific review with a shot of the Incenio V3 along with other LumaPower mini titans... 

L to R, D-Mini EX, D-Mini VX Ultra, Incenio V3


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower IncenDio V3 detailed review*

Now that is tiny....thanks for posting up comparison shots.....the Dminis look awesome.


----------



## gunga (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, the photos are posted (this is such a slow and painful process) now I just have to get this moved to the reviews section.


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine came with lens like this (although OP reflector is included in my package)


----------



## regulator (Jan 8, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> Mine doesn't came with reflector, but lens like this


 

So does the Incendio have an option to use either a reflector or optic?

Thanks gunga. I like the apparent higher quality of the new switch. The new UI is nice too. I still wish the medium was a tad lower - say somewhere around 25-40 lumens or so. Or like you said have an extra level.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 8, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> Mine doesn't came with reflector, but lens like this


 
May we ask you where you got your very odd Incendio from? 


Personally I never heard of it (which of course does not mean much) and I would love to have more details ... :candle:


----------



## regulator (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like the look of the Incendio with the natural HA. The stainless steel switch looks much improved and very classy. This is a very classy light. 

The more I think about the UI the more I like the ability that it can be set to operate as a single output light. This is a very simple but useful feature. 

Can us flashaholics ever be satisfied? I was excited when I heard that the lovely natural HA was going to be used in the new version. Only to be disappointed in the new output level selection.....

I would be all over this Incendio if the levels where left like the original (or an additional lower medium was added) and they used the latest XPG emitter. Lumapower has suprised us before.


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> May we ask you where you got your very odd Incendio from?
> 
> 
> Personally I never heard of it (which of course does not mean much) and I would love to have more details ... :candle:



I got it from Lumapower, it was already installed when I received it. Ricky said it was TIR lens.

Don't you have it? Strange, I thought this lens is included as a standard accessories of Incendio. There is OP reflector too in the package.


----------



## regulator (Jan 8, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> I got it from Lumapower, it was already installed when I received it. Ricky said it was TIR lens.
> 
> Don't you have it? Strange, I thought this lens is included as a standard accessories of Incendio. There is OP reflector too in the package.


 

This is interesting and cool if there is options. But I am confused that you mentioned in the previous post that yours did not come with a reflector. Maybe Ricky can clarify.

I can see a very unique niche if Lumapower can have these options available. I still want the XPG and lower medium output. This would be a killer combination.


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 8, 2010)

regulator said:


> This is interesting and cool if there is options. But I am confused that you mentioned in the previous post that yours did not come with a reflector. Maybe Ricky can clarify.



Sorry for my bad english (I have edited again my previous post, hope this is more understandable). 

What I want to tell you is that I have both TIR lens and OP reflector in my package, but when I received it, flashlight installed with TIR lens.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 8, 2010)

I was trying to modify my D-Mini VX Ultra, 18650 rechargeables and wf-139 charger order since the D-Mini was on back order at Battery Junction. 
I was gonna add one of these to save a bit on shipping, as well as change the charger to maybe the TL-100 universal charger so I could add some 16340 rechargeables. 
Turns out the IncenDio V3 with the R2 is on backorder now too. Just as well though because the D-Mini shipped today and I've been anxious to get my hands on that one. 
I hope the IncenDio is back in stock soon before I change my mind about buying it. As it is I've really got more single CR/RCR123 lights than I need...This one is sooo tempting though! 
I wonder how much brighter it is on RCR123s compared to my Fenix PD20 Q5 (original, not the new "+" version currently being sold, although they supposedly have the same specs just different bodies).
Anyone have the IncenDio V3 and PD20 that can care to give a comparison on light output? I'm not sure how visible the difference between 190 lumens and "up to 250 lumens" is.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 9, 2010)

This picture shows clearly the OP reflector my Incendio came equipped with directly from Lumapower:









There was no alternative TIR in the package. :thinking:

I really wish Ricky to step in and give us some light .... :naughty:


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all

Do you know how long (in minutes) it is safe to run this flashlight on high mode using rcr123a?

Mine gets pretty warm in 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 9, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you know how long (in minutes) it is safe to run this flashlight on high mode using rcr123a?
> 
> Mine gets pretty warm in 1-2 minutes.


 

As I understand it this light is designed for the use of RCR123 batteries in addition to primaries. Moreover I found no warning on the instruction sheet as to limited use of the high level like in some other flashlights.
I believe therefore it is safe to use it at max level for as long as you need it or more accurately for as long as the cell lasts.


----------



## regulator (Jan 9, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> Sorry for my bad english (I have edited again my previous post, hope this is more understandable).
> 
> What I want to tell you is that I have both TIR lens and OP reflector in my package, but when I received it, flashlight installed with TIR lens.


 
No problem. Can you decribe what the beam profile is like with the optic. How does it compare with the reflector. Thanks.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 9, 2010)

I just had a look a Lumapower's website, I didn't find a reference to that TIR optic.

Details have been asked in the sales-thread, but no answer yet. I should receive mine soon, without any doubts without that optic, as it doesn't come from Lumapower directly...


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 9, 2010)

regulator said:


> No problem. Can you decribe what the beam profile is like with the optic. How does it compare with the reflector. Thanks.



I am newbie, so rather than give description, here I post 1M beamshot on high mode (rcr123) using lens, please note this picture took with handphone camera






I never use OP reflector, because lens and emitter is a bit sticky, kind of difficult to pull the lens and it is ok for me just to use lens.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 9, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for the picture. 


This is again the 'normal' beam with the OP reflector:


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Since none of you have this lens, I begin to think that lens is not standard accessory for Incendio.

May be Ricky sent me by accident, I am sure he has a good explanation about it.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 9, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you know how long (in minutes) it is safe to run this flashlight on high mode using rcr123a?
> 
> Mine gets pretty warm in 1-2 minutes.



In gunga's review above his opinion was "The maximum level (250 lumens) is impressive but should mostly be used in shorter bursts. The light tended to heat up quite a bit, getting uncomfortably hot in about 5 minutes. This will please those looking for maximum output at all costs."
I don't recall the actual Co website mentioning any time limits on running it on high.


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 9, 2010)

NaturalMystic said:


> In gunga's review above his opinion was "The maximum level (250 lumens) is impressive but should mostly be used in shorter bursts. The light tended to heat up quite a bit, getting uncomfortably hot in about 5 minutes. This will please those looking for maximum output at all costs."
> I don't recall the actual Co website mentioning any time limits on running it on high.



I want to run it using diffuser as a candle. Hot still acceptable as long as not causing damages, but I will reconsider again using it in max mode for long time, I am worry it will


----------



## gunga (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey folks, thanks for the feedback. Yep, I have heard nothing about that TIR lense, I would just call it an unexpected bonus.

:naughty:

As for time limits on max, I would just use common sense, if it's hot enough to burn you, it's a bad thing. If you are holding onto it, it should be fine, but on candle mode, pay attention to heat build up.

Nothing special here, I know of a few other lights that can overheat on max if left unattended for a while.


----------



## matt304 (Jan 10, 2010)

Darn you people. Thanks to you all, I have just been forced to order my own Incendio V3. I am so upset.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

matt304 said:


> Darn you people. Thanks to you all, I have just been forced to order my own Incendio V3. I am so upset.



Hey Matt, where'd you order from? I'm thinking of getting one too.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 10, 2010)

Man this needs to be moved to the reviews section already.


----------



## matt304 (Jan 10, 2010)

NaturalMystic said:


> Hey Matt, where'd you order from? I'm thinking of getting one too.



I ordered mine from the only place who appeared to have the unit with the Cree R2 engine in stock, CFRlights.com.

Cheers


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

matt304 said:


> I ordered mine from the only place who appeared to have the unit with the Cree R2 engine in stock, CFRlights.com.
> 
> Cheers



Cool, thanks man. I'll check them out, although I should probably hold off on any purchases for a while. I've spent over $400 in the last week on lights and knives!


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW I've stated before that I'm a noob to rechargeables. I ordered the Ultrafire wf-139 with my LumaPower D-Mini VX Ultra and 2x 18650s. Will this charger properly charge RCR123s or IMR 16340 cells (what's the difference between RCR123 and 16430 and which should I get for this light?) I heard I'll need to use spacers and have some rare earth magnets from Deal Extreme. Will these work?
Just wondering so if I do order the IncenDio V3 I'll know if I need to order another charger or just batteries.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 10, 2010)

NaturalMystic said:


> BTW I've stated before that I'm a noob to rechargeables. I ordered the Ultrafire wf-139 with my LumaPower D-Mini VX Ultra and 2x 18650s. Will this charger properly charge RCR123s or IMR 16340 cells (what's the difference between RCR123 and 16430 and which should I get for this light?) I heard I'll need to use spacers and have some rare earth magnets from Deal Extreme. Will these work?
> Just wondering so if I do order the IncenDio V3 I'll know if I need to order another charger or just batteries.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



As I know, wf-139 can charge rcr123 but need spacers (don't use magnet). You can buy spacers from AW. I buy charger from him and get free spacers.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

sugibdg said:


> As I know, wf-139 can charge rcr123 but need spacers (don't use magnet). You can buy spacers from AW. I buy charger from him and get free spacers.



Oh ok thanks. I recently read in another thread that someone was using rare earth magnets so that's why I asked.


----------



## gunga (Jan 10, 2010)

If you bought the charger from AW, it comes with charging spacers. If not, they are around $3.

Magnets work, but you may as well just get some spacers.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

gunga said:


> If you bought the charger from AW, it comes with charging spacers. If not, they are around $3.
> 
> Magnets work, but you may as well just get some spacers.



Thanks for the info gunga. I bought the charger, 18650 batteries and D-Mini VX Ultra from Battery Junction and they're in transit now. I don't know if it will come with spacers or not. 
Seeing I already have the rare earth magnets I assume it's ok to use them, or do you recommend I do buy spacers from AW if I do buy the IncenDio since I don't have any? 
Also which would be better for this and other lights that use rechargeable CR123s: RCR123s or IMR 16340s? I don't know the difference between the two or the advantages of one over the other. I assume it's better to buy protected rather than unprotected too.

Thanks again for all the info, it's really appreciated!


----------



## matt304 (Jan 11, 2010)

NaturalMystic said:


> Thanks for the info gunga. I bought the charger, 18650 batteries and D-Mini VX Ultra from Battery Junction and they're in transit now. I don't know if it will come with spacers or not.
> Seeing I already have the rare earth magnets I assume it's ok to use them, or do you recommend I do buy spacers from AW if I do buy the IncenDio since I don't have any?
> Also which would be better for this and other lights that use rechargeable CR123s: RCR123s or IMR 16340s? I don't know the difference between the two or the advantages of one over the other. I assume it's better to buy protected rather than unprotected too.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info, it's really appreciated!



I also just ordered a VX Ultra from Battjunct. I grabbed the Ultrafire WF-139 charger for the 16340s and 18650s.

Basically, all you need to look for in a cell is it's voltage if you are concerned about charging. RCR123s/16340 are the same cell size, just realize that they come in 3V versions, and 3.7V versions. The charger I selected works for 3.7V versions only.

I purchased CR123 spacer cells for $1.95 each here: http://www.batteryjunction.com/dummy-cr123a.html

However, the charger I purchased states that the CR123 rails are not active, which is why the spacers are needed. I plan on pulling the unit apart and soldering leads from the 18650 rails to the CR123 rails to make them active for charging without needing spacers.

There is also the TF100 charger sold there that will do both cells right out of the box, but it has a lower charging rate than the WF-139, so I chose the 139.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 11, 2010)

matt304 said:


> I also just ordered a VX Ultra from Battjunct. I grabbed the Ultrafire WF-139 charger for the 16340s and 18650s.
> 
> Basically, all you need to look for in a cell is it's voltage if you are concerned about charging. RCR123s/16340 are the same cell size, just realize that they come in 3V versions, and 3.7V versions. The charger I selected works for 3.7V versions only.
> 
> ...



Seems we got very similar orders except for the 16340s. Since I got the WF-139 also I guess I'll be looking for the 3.7V versions. 
I was just curious about if I need another charger because on Battery Junction's page for the wf-139 I don't think it listed RCR123s or 16240s as being compatible batteries. 
I may order the IncenDio V3 from CFR Lights. They've got the AW RCR123a Protected 750mAh 3.7V batteries so I'll check to see if they sell spacers too. I'll call them tmrw to see what their shipping cost to Toronto is like.

Either that or I wait till BattJunc gets more of the R2 emitter version in stock and I order the batteries and spacers too. I'd hate to have to order the light from one place and the batteries/spacers somewhere else as the shipping costs to Toronto are kind of high.
Thanks Matt!


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's Lumapower's answer on the subject of the TIR lens: apparently it is a prototype later abandoned in favor of the current OP reflector.

I think that Sugibdg is a lucky fellow to have one of these lenses in addition to the normal reflector. :kiss:


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Here's Lumapower's answer on the subject of the TIR lens: apparently it is a prototype later abandoned in favor of the current OP reflector.
> 
> I think that Sugibdg is a lucky fellow to have one of these lenses in addition to the normal reflector. :kiss:



May be it is because I am new customer for Lumapower 

Some other time, I will try my OP reflector.


----------



## matt304 (Jan 11, 2010)

NaturalMystic said:


> Seems we got very similar orders except for the 16340s. Since I got the WF-139 also I guess I'll be looking for the 3.7V versions.
> I was just curious about if I need another charger because on Battery Junction's page for the wf-139 I don't think it listed RCR123s or 16240s as being compatible batteries.
> I may order the IncenDio V3 from CFR Lights. They've got the AW RCR123a Protected 750mAh 3.7V batteries so I'll check to see if they sell spacers too.



The WF-139 has twin long rails which have spring loaded lower contacts for the longer battery types. You'll notice in the picture the two opposing rails that fit RCR123 size batts, which aren't activated. You mine as well just pull the charger apart and activate those RCR123 channels by paralleling them in with some wire and never have to worry about using spacers.

I ordered some of the protected 880mAh RCRs with my CFR Lights order for the Incendio: http://www.cfrlights.com/servlet/the-496/16340%2C-3.6%2C-volt%2C-rcr123a%2C/Detail


----------



## matt304 (Jan 16, 2010)

My Incendio V3 arrived.

This light is something else for its size...

The beam and throw is pretty amazing for a light the size of my thumb.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chongyixiong (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine just arrived today..love the diffuser, threads could be lubed better..
Clip seems flimsy, dont think it'll hold for long.. everything else is just well made.

This thing took 5 days from ordering and paid and shipped from HK on 16th January and reached Malaysian shores on 21st Jan.

Fast.

This light throws relatively far, can almost reach 100+ feet, not bad for its size and using only 1 AW RCR123. Amazing and have I said how lovely the light is? I got the warm tint though and it's already very bright.. wonder if anyone else got the warm tint too.


----------



## blub (Jan 23, 2010)

I was playing with my new V3 tonight, I tried a brand new primary battery then a new AW rcr123 and output seems the same. I ran it for 7 minutes on high and it only got to 101 degrees. All lights on hi, 6 feet from screen.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know if I missed this or not, but is the clip removable? I don't like the way that one looks either.


----------



## gunga (Jan 23, 2010)

blub said:


> I was playing with my new V3 tonight, I tried a brand new primary battery then a new AW rcr123 and output seems the same. I ran it for 7 minutes on high and it only got to 101 degrees. All lights on hi, 6 feet from screen.


 

Hmmm, I think you may have an issue with you right. On primary, I don't expect it to be super bright, (150 emitter lumens), but on RCR123 (fully charged) it should be very bright.

Coach, yes, the clip is removable and can be replaced with a lanyard loop.


----------



## chongyixiong (Jan 23, 2010)

The Coach said:


> I don't know if I missed this or not, but is the clip removable? I don't like the way that one looks either.



Lumapower should have added an extra line of instruction on how to open up the tailswitch.. and I wondered what the tweezers were for.

Stupid me.


----------



## ky70 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunga said:


> The IncenDio uses the now-standard Lumapower UI, named Smart UI (first released in the Tool Series Mentor light). Smart UI offers the typical three mode interface (low-medium-high brightness sequence with memory mode) but also offers the ability to lock-in any single brightness setting for tactical use or signaling.
> 
> Here’s how it works: the light must be on for at least 1 second or more to set the mode memory.* At this stage, turn off the light *and quickly pulse the light on 4 times (within 1 second). Now the light is locked into that brightness setting and works like a single mode, forward clicky light.


 
Thank you Gunga for doing such a thorough review. I received this light today and using the included instructions, I was unable to get the "tactical" function to work. The instructions does not tell you turn the light off 1st before doing the 4 half presses so thanks again for leaving behind a great road map. I'm really liking this light and I can't wait for it to get dark so I can really have some fun.


----------



## Mihakinen (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review! Sounds like a great little light but I have a question for anyone that can compare it to the EX10 SP XPE R2 . First off, using AW RCR123's in both lights, which one is the brightest at max? ( a beamshot with reduced exposure time would be great!) Secondly, which one handles heat better? Both are small lights so I'd expect them to get hot pretty quickly but which one would be more prone to damage/degradation over time at max? Any comments/info on switch reliability are always welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## biker1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I just ordered my IncenDio V3.
Where can I get the 'Thick' Glow ring as shown in post #2?
Thanks


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2010)

I got mine from DX, but be warned, the last shipment i got from them was green, but did not glow (as advertised).

Safer bet is order the glow ring variety pack from Shining beam. The other ones from the marketplace glow better but are too thick.

Note, I got a 4 mode upgrade pill for my Incendio a little while ago. It does not have XP-G, but does have the new modes. It really improves the light. I need to update my review to reflect this!


----------



## biker1 (Sep 29, 2010)

@ gunga

Thanks for the heads up.
I just dropped an email to shiningbeam, and am awaiting his response.

Good to hear you got the upgrade 4 mode pill, but how come it doesn't have the XP-G R5?? Did the 4 mode XR-E become available in 4 mode, before the XP-G R5 was available?

Outstanding review btw :thumbsup:
My V3 is out for delivery, and should be in my hands momentarily. 
The V3 package will have a couple of Battery Station R123 cells with spacers to put in my Pila, so I'll be good to go


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2010)

I should explain. I had a 3 mode version for review, and was provided with a 4 mode pill. The pill had no LED and I would need to change reflectors and get a centering piece to properly appreciate the XP-G emitter. I will likely get one later.


----------

